# Super Blue Blood Moon 2018



## Talys (Jan 31, 2018)

I managed to get a some photos of the total Lunar Eclipse (Blood Moon) of January 31, 2018. It was also very close to Earth (Super Moon), and the second full moon of the month (Blue Moon). A very rare, and amazingly spectacular event to watch -- especially since the clouds cleared up just for the event!

Who needs sleep?

Did anyone else manage to catch photos of this event?


----------



## Talys (Jan 31, 2018)

These were taken before totality. The coolest part when watching the event is when she goes from a white moon, to a red one.


----------



## Tyroop (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's one of my shots from southern Thailand about an hour ago. Gear - EOS M6, EF 400mm f/5.6L, Gitzo GT2541, Markins Q3. Exposure f/5.6, 1.3s, ISO 1600. Not one of my usual subjects. Hats off to the astro photographers - it was a lot more difficult than I realised.

Apparently, Buddhist Thais believe this is a bad omen and during the blood moon I heard gun shots which were to warn off evil spirits.

http://phil.uk.net/photography


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 31, 2018)

Awesome photos. I'm surprised the weather cooperated for you.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 31, 2018)

The moon was setting into the clouds of an approaching snow storm as the eclipse started.... I got this through the haze.....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2018)

Here in Spokane, it was overcast last night, and supposed to clear up this morning, so I did not setup or get up early. However, I did check about 6:30 AM and saw that the skies had cleared, and the moon was setting while partially eclipsed. I grabbed my 5D MK IV and steped out to my front yard and took three shots as the moon set. It changed to orange for the last shot. They are randomly cropped and severely.

No time to use a tripod, so it was high ISO, 1/320 shutter speed, and lots of cropping. The Moon suddenly changed to orange as it set.

They are not very good, if I had known it was going to clear up, I'd have gotten up early and setup for it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 31, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here in Spokane, it was overcast last night, and supposed to clear up this morning, so I did not setup or get up early. However, I did check about 6:30 AM and saw that the skies had cleared, and the moon was setting while partially eclipsed. I grabbed my 5D MK IV and steped out to my front yard and took three shots as the moon set. It changed to orange for the last shot. They are randomly cropped and severely.
> 
> No time to use a tripod, so it was high ISO, 1/320 shutter speed, and lots of cropping. The Moon suddenly changed to orange as it set.
> 
> They are not very good, if I had known it was going to clear up, I'd have gotten up early and setup for it.



I love the half-eaten effect!


----------



## timmy_650 (Jan 31, 2018)

I woke up at 6 so go look at the moon but should of been out earlier.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2018)

All posted here, you rock!
-r


----------



## NancyP (Jan 31, 2018)

Good for you, those who were lucky enough to get clear-ish skies. Totally cloudy here in St. Louis at 6 AM


----------



## tron (Jan 31, 2018)

The eclipse was not visible in Europe  Another time


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2018)

Supposedly the moon would be setting here in NC about the time for the eclipse to start, so I didn't bother to get up. Glad to see the shots from farther west.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 31, 2018)

Great pictures Talys, Tyroop, Don, Mt. Spokane and timmy_650!

I was pretty excited about shooting this and scouted locations the previous week. I found a great place on the river that lined up perfectly with the moonset location and had a nice foreground. Even though the forecast was bad (cloudy) I got up 2 hours early to be at the location half an hour before the expected eclipse start time. I caught glimpses of the moon through the clouds before the partial eclipse started, but it was totally obscured shortly after that until after moonset. So - A dry run. One of many as a landscape photographer.


----------



## Gaf (Jan 31, 2018)

Impressed by the amount of 'blood' captured in all the photos posted here - very nice shots.

I got this much earlier in the night (no eclipse) around 6pm, near Toronto. I was surprised to resolve some decent detail despite light cloud cover.

5D3 + 500II + 2xIII


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is a quicky, hand held 5DSR 400mm II + 2xTC. Top is natural, bottom is overcontrasted and microcontrasted by racking up DxO Photolab, ugh. No red moon in UK I am afraid. Well done Talys to get Red.


----------



## Gaf (Feb 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Here is a quicky, hand held 5DSR 400mm II + 2xTC. Top is natural, bottom is overcontrasted and microcontrasted by racking up DxO Photolab, ugh.



I really like the bottom version. I think some additional processing when the moon is the only subject can sometimes make for a more interesting image (obv from my post). Either way, pretty cool that you could take that hand held.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 1, 2018)

Blue Moon in Dallas Fort Worth Area


----------



## clbayley (Feb 1, 2018)

I was expecting cloudy skies, but I woke up early anyway...lucky to catch the first part of totality as it clouded over soon after.

It was -30C so I didn't have a lot of patience, I would love tips to get a little more detail next time! I used tripod, MF, zoomed in 10X, cable release...

ISO 400, F/8, 1s

Canon 80D W/ 100-400 Mkii & 1.4X veriii

CB


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2018)

From last night.....

It was -24C outside, so I went out with a 7D2, 2X teleconverter, and a 150-600 lens on a heavy tripod. Surprisingly, the AF worked in live-view!

As it was chilly, I was quick.... this image is 22 frames stacked together.


----------



## matheusphoto (Feb 1, 2018)

West Australia
1DX, EF400 DO II*1.4, 1 s, F5.6, iso 3200


----------



## Nemo69 (Feb 1, 2018)

No red in The Netherlands, but still quite a nice capture.

Shot handheld. 
WB: Shadow
f: 1/5.6
s: 1/320
Iso: 100

7DMK2 + 100-400 MKII @ 400


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2018)

Gaf said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a quicky, hand held 5DSR 400mm II + 2xTC. Top is natural, bottom is overcontrasted and microcontrasted by racking up DxO Photolab, ugh.
> ...



You are right. A full moon is pretty boring because of the lack of shadows. And if you like detail, there is hugely more in my overcontrasted version.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> From last night.....
> 
> It was -24C outside, so I went out with a 7D2, 2X teleconverter, and a 150-600 lens on a heavy tripod. Surprisingly, the AF worked in live-view!
> 
> As it was chilly, I was quick.... this image is 22 frames stacked together.



Why is there a halo around the rim? How did you stack? I am also curious as to why you used a 2xTC on a f/6.3 lens. The DLA of the 7DII is f/6.6 and so f/12.6 will reveal hardly any extra detail and the 2xTC hits the IQ.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 1, 2018)

Gaf said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a quicky, hand held 5DSR 400mm II + 2xTC. Top is natural, bottom is overcontrasted and microcontrasted by racking up DxO Photolab, ugh.
> ...



I couldn't agree more; the bottom shot is quite interesting.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 1, 2018)

80D + Sigma 180mm 2.8 (my longest sharp lens). Shot taken in Atlanta, GA, USA.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 1, 2018)

80D + Sigma 180mm 2.8 (my longest sharp lens). Shot taken in Atlanta, GA, USA.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice shots everyone! It was too hazy/cloudy in Windsor, Ontario last night. Darn!


----------



## danjwark (Feb 1, 2018)

Shot this through my living room window as it was way to cold outside -25C (Edmonton Alberta, Canada)
Used my SL1 and a 55-250 lens. It's noisier than I would like but that seems to be par for the course with the SL1.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > From last night.....
> ...



The short answer is, that I was just goofin around 

I wanted to see what would happen if I put the teleconverter in line, and ran the images through Registax... and to see if the wavelet sharpening could recover any of the lost detail through "mushy" optics....


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Don. Now I know the program I'll play with it.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice pictures, everyone. 8)


----------



## Talys (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks so much for sharing all your photos  It was such a cool event for me to see, definitely worth skipping a night of sleep, and It's awesome to see this from other people's perspectives.

@Don - thanks for the tip on RegiStax! Something else to check out and play with   

When you use a 600mm + 2x TC, does the moon still fit on a 7D from where you live? Where I am, if it's a supermoon, with a 1.4x TC on a crop, I can barely get the moon in the frame -- I have to use a geared head to compose it, and the moon's movement will quickly take it out of frame.

This time around, I went with my 6DII and used the 150-600 with no TC at all (definitely, there, it could have used a TC).


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Many great shots here particularly those of the blood moon. 
I did pop outside and grab a couple of shots, it was cold and late and I was just out of a bout of “man flu” and didn’t want to refresh that so it was a quick effort, 100-400 L II with 2x III on a 7DII hand held arms length live view focus whilst shivering. I should have determined to spend longer get a tripod and wrapped up warmer! : 
No blood moon here, but still a fairly extraordinary event so I’m glad I had a look at it, here is my not great attempt to document the event. 



SE0A7890_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice moon picture, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice moon picture, Graham.


----------

